# silver lab?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

we were out at the off leash walking trail last night and we met a couple with one of the most adorable puppies i have ever seen. he looked like a weimarnaner, with the silver/greenish eyes and all, but with a full tail, coarser/longer fur on his back, and his feet weren't as bony as a weim. i asked if he was a weim and the woman said he was a silver lab, and that most people have never heard of them. i have not ever heard of a silver lab. weird. 

my husband is so funny now, he never used to care one way or another about dogs and breeds and whatnot but he LOVES iorek and i guess all of my talking has started to sink in because when we walked away my husband said we never heard of a silver lab because he is actually a mutt  that made me giggle a little because i see my views on breeding dogs for other reasons than bettering a dog rubbing off. 

we don't know if silver labs are mutts or not. i am curious. i looked up the standards for a lab and they list only black, yellow, and chocolate. 

what are your opinions?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Never heard of a silver lab, but I would imagine it's the result of two diluted blacks?
I've never seen a black lab that wasn't pitch black though, so who knows....obviously not me


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Silver Labs are just another one of those 'rare' dogs that BYBs and the like try to scam people with. It's not actually a legit color in the breed...though the controversy is pretty ongoing.

Here's some information on the whole thing -
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/silverlabs.html


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

A lot of "silver labs" are Labs mixed with Weims and sold as Labs. I *think* there are some legit ones out there, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

From what I can find they are purebred labs, but simply a color variation of the chocolate lab. Thus when registered they are registered as chocolate labs. 

"In 1987 we conducted an inquiry into the breeding of the litters that contained the dogs that were registered as silver and one of our representatives was sent to observe several of the dogs that had been registered as silver. Color photographs of these dogs were forwarded to the office of the American Kennel Club where the staff of the AKC and the representative of the Labrador Retriever Club of America examined them. Both parties were satisfied that there was no reason to doubt that the dogs were purebred Labrador Retrievers, however both parties felt that the dogs were incorrectly registered as silver. Since the breed standard describes chocolate as ranging in shade from Sedge to Chocolate, it was felt that the dogs could more accurately be described as chocolate than as silver." 

Written by Robert Young of the AKC 3/27/00


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a silver lab on the search and rescue team i belong to. Her name is Nala and her mother and father were from great search and rescue lines.. Her mother was a chocolate and her father was black. It is rare to find these little darlings from what i was told and it only happens once in a great while. The breeder than Nala came from has been breeding dogs for 21 years and only has came across 7 in all that time.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes Silver can creep up in the Labrador gene pool. but they are becomming a "fad" color now and because of that many bad breeders are trying to make a buck by crossing labradors with wiems


----------



## jaytuk (Apr 30, 2009)

Never heard of or seen one. However, it would be awesome if there were silver labs!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

They can be geneticaly legit and pop-up in a litter once every blue moon. But the rate at which these are being produced across the country there's about at 99.9% chance that your silver "Lab" is actually a mutt.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

A month ago, I never would have guessed saluki came in parti-colors....come to find out that they actually do. At one point, breeders decided they didn't like partis, so any parti puppies born were culled. Now, some has taken a fancy to the parti-color saluki so they aren't culling them anymore.

Just because a color isn't common, doesn't mean it's not legit or wrong...could just be an arbitraray decision made by the breeders at a certain point in the club history. Sometimes these decisions are made to help distinguish one breed from another.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Silver Labs (much like "White" or "Creme" Goldens) are the result of the breeders not necessarily focusing on the *look* of the lab. We see them come up once in a while at Guide Dogs of America, bu they're still fairly rare. Because GDA's focus isn't on the look, but on the temperment of dogs, they're totally fine with the silvers. We also occasionally get Black and Tan Labs (Labs with the coloring of a Rottweiler); Again, we don't really care that they're not the traditional lab color.

Silver Labs are legitimate if they're not being used for show or anything; they're still 100% purebred. (of course, as mentioned before, some people cross Weims with Labs to get it, so they're not *always* purebred) The only problem I see with silvers are that, because they come when people don't care about the looks, they also tend to come from breeders who don't really care about the health or temperment, so I would be careful about getting one.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Silver another messing up the Labrador like Labradoodle. They are not on uk KC reg. Just like the mix up with the black and tan Labrador trying to bring in as well.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Salukis have come in parti color always- lots of beautiful ones are champions.

Even some of the early champions were. IE Pine Paddocks dogs


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Foyerhawk said:


> Salukis have come in parti color always- lots of beautiful ones are champions.
> 
> Even some of the early champions were. IE Pine Paddocks dogs


I'm referring more to "blotchy" parti-colorations: http://www.saluki.sk/standard/standard e.htm

I've never seen one in person...several folks at a recent lure trial were surprised that saluki could come with "spots"...I guess that particular pattern is becoming more popular.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow! thank you for all the information guys!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

tipper said:


> Silver another messing up the Labrador like Labradoodle. They are not on uk KC reg. Just like the mix up with the black and tan Labrador trying to bring in as well.


I'm afraid I disagree with you here. The Labradoodle is a mutt, and bred purposefully to appeal to the "fad" of designer dogs. The silver lab, and black and tan for that matter, are unintentionally bred (accidents; there's no way, unless of course you mix the lab with a Weimeraner, to guarantee any of these colors.) and generally sold for less by show-breeders because of this show-fault.

Just because something is considered a "fault" by AKC or other affiliations standards does not mean that it is less of that breed. My lab puppy, Carley, has a white spot on her two front paws. That is, by AKC standards, a fault. I don't count Carley as less of a purebred because of this, nor do I think GDA's breeding program is bad because they produce "faulty dogs." Their dogs are generally healthier and have better temperaments than the average lab, albeit less standardized appearance wise to the breed.


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

Guide Dogs for the Blind is not all that concerned with the "standardized appearance" either, just on the health aspects that would make a dog a good working Guide. Right now in our 4-H pup club, there are two purebred labs that have "mismarks" on them that would disqualify them according to AKC standards, but both look to be great working prospects. Both of my wifes Guides have been "standard" colors (one yellow, one black) and the pup we are raising is a standard yellow. But the color is the least concern when it comes to a working dog.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Just because a color isn't common, doesn't mean it's not legit or wrong...could just be an arbitraray decision made by the breeders at a certain point in the club history. Sometimes these decisions are made to help distinguish one breed from another.


I'm not sure if you're referring to my post (or no post in general) but to clarify, I actually wasn't aware that a true Silver could pop up in Lab lines. It appears to be very very rare though. Which still leads me to say that the general 'silver lab' is a scam being pulled by your local BYB. Or really anyone that is using the tag line 'rare' to help sell their dogs.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

At our Agility class there is a solid black Airedale Terrier. He bought the dog in Alberta and says it is registered. As solid black is not a CKC or AKC color in Airedales, I am inclined to think it is registered with one of the Pet type registries, but could be wrong. Has anyone else ever seen a solid black Airedale?


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

i dunoe about akc saying about silver labs but yea i have seen lot of them


here are some of them


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Kyllobernese said:


> At our Agility class there is a solid black Airedale Terrier. He bought the dog in Alberta and says it is registered. As solid black is not a CKC or AKC color in Airedales, I am inclined to think it is registered with one of the Pet type registries, but could be wrong. Has anyone else ever seen a solid black Airedale?





> No one is quite sure as to when the “Black” or “Red” factor began. However, it is believed that the genetic factor for the red/rust/tan coloring was completely blocked-out, resulting in the solid Black Airedale Terrier or the Extremely Rare Red Airedale Terrier. There has been extensive DNA research done on the pedigree of the Old Mt. View and Mooreland lines that the Blacks have originated out of. The result is that the DNA of the Rare Black Airedale is the same as the Black and Tan, as well as the Extremely Rare Red Airedale. The only variance to the Airedale breed “standards” with the Black or Red is the coat color. Often red highlights are seen in the mustache or beard of the solid Black. Occasionally, some Black Airedales show some or even a lot of (white hair) “gristling”. This is acceptable in the line be it Black and Tan, Rare Black, or Extremely Rare Red. Again, AKC doesn’t recognize solid Blacks or Reds, or Black and Tans out of one of these litters. They are usually registered with SKC, CKC, UKC, APRI, etc.


http://www.tenkillerairedales.com/
(beware, not a good breeder, just referring you to the information)


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

anonymusneo said:


> i dunoe about akc saying about silver labs but yea i have seen lot of them
> 
> 
> here are some of them



I don't know.. that dog on the left seems like it's got some Weimie blood too. That's an awfully short coat for a full bred lab.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> http://www.tenkillerairedales.com/


Their 'Red Airedales' look kind of like Irish Terriers. Are the two breeds related at all?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

^ "From appearance, the Irish Terrier appears closely related to the Airedale Terrier, as well as the smaller Wire Fox Terrier. It is thought that the Black and Tan Terrier of the time added to the mix of the breed and helped create the Irish Terrier we have today."
http://puppydogweb.com/irishterrier.htm


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

So basically, if you wanted an 'Extremely Rare Red Airedale' you could just get an Irish Terrier instead of paying extra.

BYBs make me laugh sometimes, they really do.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Just because something is considered a "fault" by AKC or other affiliations standards does not mean that it is less of that breed. My lab puppy, *Carley, has a white spot on her two front paws. *That is, by AKC standards, a fault. I don't count Carley as less of a purebred because of this, nor do I think GDA's breeding program is bad because they produce "faulty dogs." Their dogs are generally healthier and have better temperaments than the average lab, albeit less standardized appearance wise to the breed.


Hi your white marks on your paws are not a mismark or fault, They are known as Bolopads coming down the blood line from a dog way back. My bess has the same. Here the link to have a read hope it helps to argue it out 

http://www.twlabradors.com/twl_divers/bolo_pads.htm


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I met a silver lab on a walk one day. The owner swore that he was a purebred lab. But to my un-expert eye his body type was much more like a weim than a lab. I'd bet he was a mix.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

I think there is no such thing... and if you think your lab is a "silver" lab I would definitely go and do some pedigree searches to find out who the great and great great grandparents etc. were.... sorry to say, but genes can definitely skip a few generations!

As for those who posted the pictures of the silver labs.... those eyes say somewhere in there a weimer is hiding... cause I've only ever seen those eyes on weimerheimers!

Yes, some of the chocolate labs have the hazel eyes... but if you bred it to a black or yellow, you wouldn't get those eyes as yellow and black labs tend to have brown, dark brown or yellow eye color. THAT is NOT hazel!!!

Weimerheimers have eyes that are grey, gold, or a greenish blue. (like the pictures of digits mama)

A lot of BYB have bred in other breeds to their breeding stock to get certain attributes such as high (like the warlock dobes that was bred to great danes), color (merle poodles!?!?!?!) etc. or to create a new "fashion" as with the so called "hybrid" breeds!!!! (PS: it's a mutt!)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I'm referring more to "blotchy" parti-colorations: http://www.saluki.sk/standard/standard e.htm
> 
> I've never seen one in person...several folks at a recent lure trial were surprised that saluki could come with "spots"...I guess that particular pattern is becoming more popular.


There was one at the conformation show I attended recently (there's a shoddy pic of it on the thread I put up after). I don't care for that coloration, personally, but I think culling for a color is insane.



Jaylie said:


> I'm afraid I disagree with you here. The Labradoodle is a mutt, and bred purposefully to appeal to the "fad" of designer dogs. The silver lab, and black and tan for that matter, are unintentionally bred (accidents; there's no way, unless of course you mix the lab with a Weimeraner, to guarantee any of these colors.) and generally sold for less by show-breeders because of this show-fault.
> 
> Just because something is considered a "fault" by AKC or other affiliations standards does not mean that it is less of that breed. My lab puppy, Carley, has a white spot on her two front paws. That is, by AKC standards, a fault. I don't count Carley as less of a purebred because of this, nor do I think GDA's breeding program is bad because they produce "faulty dogs." Their dogs are generally healthier and have better temperaments than the average lab, albeit less standardized appearance wise to the breed.


Agreed  I was going to write something to this affect but you beat me to it (by a lot) and probably put it better as well.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The picture posted of the four lab puppies are a good example of the diluted colour genes. The Taupey coloured one on the far right is a dilute of the chocolate and the silver one a dilute of the black. It's a genetic "fading" of the colour..and yes this CAN affect the colour of the eyes. So, yes these colourings can occur, but they are really really rare and whenever you get into dilutes there is also a chance of problems with skin, eyesight etc. 

I understand that Chocolates used to be culled from litters years ago (though I may be wrong). I'm sure the dilutes were as well for a time. A lot of that came from breed clubs, not wanting to work outside of the 'standard'. 

In order to "fill a perceived need" for silver labs many dogs have been mixed with weims and sold as purebred labs from unscrupulous breeders. There are also a lot of bicolour purebred weimies and poodles out there, another recessive gene. I really think this would a case of buyer beware if you were looking to purchase one. Anyone who breeds JUST for colour takes the risk of tipping the balance when it comes to other genetic issues.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Random colors and markings do show up in most breeds. It's when they're being marketed as 'rare' that I step back and wonder. As many silver labs as there are, I'd think some have to be mixed and not purebred. They certainly do happen though in pure lab lines. 

But yes, dilutes happen every now and then in many breeds. Silver papillon anyone? 










There are lots of silly color things though. For example for some reason the pap club in the 70s decided solid colored dogs were no longer allowed, even though the breed started out as mostly solid colored dogs.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Random colors and markings do show up in most breeds. It's when they're being marketed as 'rare' that I step back and wonder.


I think that's the key...it's one thing if the breeder is like...yeah this one pup's coloring was due to unexpected recessive genes, but he's otherwise stable...and another thing if they are trying to tell you he's better or more special somehow.

Of course if the whole litter is some out-of-standard/normal color and the breeder still acts surprised you might wonder as well. Depends on the breed and the situation.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> I don't know.. that dog on the left seems like it's got some Weimie blood too. That's an awfully short coat for a full bred lab.


AGREED!

I don't think those two look very lab like at all. The darker one has a weim head more then a lab head. 

I think that silver labs exist, but most probably are hoaxes.


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

Silver Labradors are a rare and beautiful breed. They are easily domesticated and trained to be excellent retrievers. The name is attributed to the silver-factored hue of rich brown, black and even yellow. Silver labs have manes of light to dark charcoal, giving off a silver sheen. The best silver color can be achieved by breeding two pure silver Labradors. This variety is being developed by professional dog breeders around the world. Silver labs are also prized for their efficiency in hunting.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Hound said:


> Silver Labradors are a rare and beautiful breed. They are easily domesticated and trained to be excellent retrievers. The name is attributed to the silver-factored hue of rich brown, black and even yellow. Silver labs have manes of light to dark charcoal, giving off a silver sheen. The best silver color can be achieved by breeding two pure silver Labradors. This variety is being developed by professional dog breeders around the world. Silver labs are also prized for their efficiency in hunting.


Most of that, of course, is applicible to all labs, regardless of color.

Did you steal that from Wiki or a similar site?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

A lot of Hound's posts sound like they were copied+pasted from Wikipedia or something, actually.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

Cracker said:


> The picture posted of the four lab puppies are a good example of the diluted colour genes. The Taupey coloured one on the far right is a dilute of the chocolate and the silver one a dilute of the black. It's a genetic "fading" of the colour..and yes this CAN affect the colour of the eyes. So, yes these colourings can occur, but they are really really rare and whenever you get into dilutes there is also a chance of problems with skin, eyesight etc.
> 
> I understand that Chocolates used to be culled from litters years ago (though I may be wrong). I'm sure the dilutes were as well for a time. A lot of that came from breed clubs, not wanting to work outside of the 'standard'.
> 
> In order to "fill a perceived need" for silver labs many dogs have been mixed with weims and sold as purebred labs from unscrupulous breeders. There are also a lot of bicolour purebred weimies and poodles out there, another recessive gene. I really think this would a case of buyer beware if you were looking to purchase one. Anyone who breeds JUST for colour takes the risk of tipping the balance when it comes to other genetic issues.


People that breed silver labs register them as chocolate. A dog's genetic makeup is very complex (like us) and many genes are involved in coat color. The genes are all present in every dog however only certain ones get "turned on" like a switch and all others are off depending on what breed or what goes into a puppy in the case of a mixed breed. A Labrador’s coat color is dependent on many genes being turned on and off - the ones we commonly think of that dictate color in our breed are the B and E genes of coat color being "turned on" - other genes like T is always turned off and still other genes like the A gene causes a dog's coat to be all one color. We know that if a lab has BB or Bb then black is dominant, if it has bb then the dog is chocolate. However the E gene acts as a epistatic gene or "masking" gene; in other words if the dog has Ee or EE then the color is solely dependent on what is present at the B gene (BB, Bb, or bb) but if the dog has ee then it will ALWAYS be yellow no matter what is present at the B gene. 

The silver coloration comes into play when the D gene is turned on - which does not happen in Labradors. If the D gene is dd then it will "dilute" the coloration if the B gene is bb in labradors. In other breeds the dilute combo (dd) can make a Bb or BB dog gray or "blue". A dog like the doberman has this dilute gene pattern and therefore "blue" dobies can arise from a black doberman that has this dilute combination. Other breeds like Great Danes, Chow Chows, and German Shepherds can be diluted. Some breeds accept the color and others do not. 

The breeders of silver labs say that it is not the work of the D gene but of the B gene working in conjunction with the C gene which I don't think is true in Labradors - (C for "concentration" can cause fox reds in our breed when combined with ee and it can influence the concentration of black or chocolate expression as well - goes into why some chocolates are darker than others). 

*I would suspect that silver labs were a combination of a Labrador and a Weimaraner - they (weimaraners) ALWAYS have the diluted D gene turned on (dd). This combo would produce a dog that would essentially look like a lab and if bred to a chocolate lab then the results would look and most likely act like labs (due to the Weim also being a gun dog and having a vaguely similar build and temperament when compared to many other breeds) - and the dilute gene could be "turned on" because of an introduction of this dilute combination.* The resulting offspring could carry this - silver breeders comment that all silver puppies come from a silver x silver cross, and silver x chocolate give either silver puppies or chocolate puppies that carry silver. This would agree with the D gene hypothesis - two parents with dd would only give a d gene and the puppies would all have dd and would therefore be silver. 

In any case - they are not Labradors and breeders of them (in my opinion) are corrupting a breed that is in trouble due to it's popularity anyway. We don't need any more problems and we certainly already have our hands full with the three colors already being expressed!!!

EDIT: A byb will tell you ANYTHING to make you believe they are "rare" in color!!! First cause very few bybs show their dogs... so they’re more likely to make money off of “rare” colors than actually working towards improving the breed. Cause for them it's all about the $$$$ - if these colors were culled in earlier years, and now deemed to be "rare" colors, which incidentally they charge up to a $1000 more for that supposedly "rare" color....makes me wonder why they culled in the first place... genetic defect?!?! And YOU are buying into the SHAM! 
I have NEVER come across a reputable breeder that breeds quality show dogs that breed for "rare" colors in purebred dogs.

View several pedigrees of the so-called Silver Lab. Please note that these dogs are highly inbred in order to maintain the production of the color. Inbreeding should only be done by the most experienced breeder who thoroughly knows their lines. Inbreeding concentrates the dogs' genes and can increase the chances of the puppies inheriting many genetic problems such as hip or elbow dysplasia, PRA (a blinding eye disorder in Labs), or epilepsy. Also note that some of the lines (further back--4th generation) have been used quite extensively by many reputable breeders and have NEVER produced the color. It is the relatively unknown lines in which the Weimaraner crosses may have occured introducing the dilute gene into this kennel's bloodlines.

http://www.geocities.com/silverlabs1/pedigrees.html


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Hound said:


> Silver Labradors are a rare and beautiful breed. They are easily domesticated and trained to be excellent retrievers. The name is attributed to the silver-factored hue of rich brown, black and even yellow. Silver labs have manes of light to dark charcoal, giving off a silver sheen.


Silver Labs are NOT a seperate breed. Same as with Black, Chocolate, and Yellow labs they are COLORS of the SAME BREED. Labs are already "domesticated", all dogs are. And their trainablility is the exact same as it is with any other lab. Their color doesn't make them any better or worse at retrieving. Labs don't have "manes", they aren't horses , it's called fur or coat.


----------



## Mom2ThreeStooges (Jun 16, 2009)

No such thing as a Silver Lab. But there is such thing as a Lab/Weim mix, bred to make a quick buck.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Dozi, thanks for the details (though they ARE mindboggling and remind me of those eye colour squares we used in high school biology when talking about genes, lol).
I'm going to interpret the info you've given as the dilute gene for the "silver" colouring does NOT exist is PURE labs and that another breed (most likely the weim) HAD to have been introduced to acquire that colour.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Dozi, thanks for the details (though they ARE mindboggling and remind me of those eye colour squares we used in high school biology when talking about genes, lol).
> I'm going to interpret the info you've given as the dilute gene for the "silver" colouring does NOT exist is PURE labs and that another breed (most likely the weim) HAD to have been introduced to acquire that colour.


Exactly!


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Dozi;
View several pedigrees of the so-called Silver Lab. Please note that these dogs are highly inbred in order to maintain the production of the color. Inbreeding should only be done by the most experienced breeder who thoroughly knows their lines. Inbreeding concentrates the dogs' genes and can increase the chances of the puppies inheriting many genetic problems such as hip or elbow dysplasia said:


> http://www.geocities.com/silverlabs1/pedigrees.html[/url]



OMG who would breed with them pedigrees are out their tiny little mind. My God the problems that could pass to the pups. Certainly not worth paying X amount of $ for they have to give them pups away in the UK.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

When people talk about "culling" out puppies with undesirable colorations, are they talking about killing them?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

canteloupe said:


> When people talk about "culling" out puppies with undesirable colorations, are they talking about killing them?


In most cases, I think not. It certainly happens by some less than good (imo) breeders and it did happen a lot more in the past. Culling simply means removing them from the gene pool. You can do that by spaying and neutering the pup, which is what good breeders do. 

For example, my dog Bernard's sister was 'culled' because she was a DQ'd color. Structurally she was amazing but her color pattern is unacceptable in the breed. She's spayed and now lives in a pet home.


----------



## FidoTheYorkie (May 12, 2009)

Silver ''labs'' are just mixes between Labradors and Weimaraners.
People think this is just something realy ''rare'', but this is just a mix  

Its like with Yorkies, some people buy a White Yorkie who is supposed to be in realy ''rare color'', but that dogs are just Maltese/Yorkie mixes  
The same with ''Biewer Yorkies'', they have white spots all over their body, they are Malteses/Yorkie mixes too.

People just say that these colors are realy rare so they can get more money for them.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

canteloupe said:


> When people talk about "culling" out puppies with undesirable colorations, are they talking about killing them?


Culling simply means removing an animal from the gene pool. Nowdays, in America, it's typicaly done by spaying or neutering unless there's a health reason to euthanize. There are still some old school and/or ignorant breeders who will kill undesirable pups, but they're frowned upon and often prosecuted for animal crulety. 

Back in the day culling was generaly accepted as killing, but this was when dogs weren't typical kept as pets. They couldn't afford to keep a dog that they couldn't work or sell. 

In other countries dogs are valued differntly. In some places they're speutered, in others they're killed, and in other places they're just never bred. Interestingly in germany dogs are only allowed to keep up 7 or 8 pups and any extra pups have to be placed with foster moms or PTS.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Speuter is a great word.

Thanks for the information, Laurelin and AnimalCraker.


----------

